# Chicago in january



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good? Buy a plane ticket and go anywhere else. Chicago is flaaaaaaaa_______t. Closest place you'll find remotely worth riding is gonna be North in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Swiss Valley is in MI and about 2 hours away but it's literally a mole hill. Under 300 feet of vert if I remember correctly.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Closest places to Chicago are in Wisconsin: Wilmot and Alpine Valley. I've been to Wilmot (thought it sucked) but I hear that Alpine Valley is pretty nice - for a Midwest hill that is. I would imagine that both places get busy on the weekends with Illinois people driving up.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota if you are in Chi-Town your best close option is Alpine Valley. 
If you don't mind a little further ride maybe another hour Devils Head & Cascade in that order. 
I'm thinking a 6 hour ride from Chicago is Granite Peak which is our largest vertical, NO LAUGHING 750 feet, *but* the terrain is awesome !! Lots of steeps, ton of tree runs, some chutes, best terrain park in the Mid-West. This is more of a weekend destination in my mind for you. Not sure of your time allotment but if your here and have friends that ride. I'd recommend making the trip. 

If your at Alpine you can drop me a PM always love riding with new ppl. Not much to show you around the resort as it is small, but it's what we have. I ride there anywhere from 2-4 times a week, close to my house 
Hope this helps


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I think that you can fly from Chicago to the upper peninsula of Michigan a copule times per week and go to Mt Bohemia, which is on my bucket list.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota, I almost forgot !!!!!
I hold a small meet and ride at Granite Peak every January. This one will be 
somewhere around Jan 22-25 2015 It's called the "Orphaned Dad's Weekend" last year we had 11 guys and kids join us. We had guys from several states make the journey. It is very low key, a chance to ride with fellow dad's, forum members, families, etc. You can meet for a few laps, break off and do your own thing, meet for lunch, what ever. Everyone had a great time riding last year and previous years. 
I will post info as the year progresses and plans become more definitive and set in stone. It would be awesome to have a member from another country join us. 
You never said from hence you hail....???

*Mt Bohemia* mtbohemia.com
On my bucket list as well. That said....
I don't think Houghton County Memorial Airport is big enough for other than small turbo props and "possibly" corporate jet type plans. Might be pricey to get a small commuter ticket to there but yes you should look into it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you get on an airplane from the midwest to go snowboarding in the midwest, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> If you get on an airplane from the midwest to go snowboarding in the midwest, you are doing it wrong.


it's all good for you mountain guys. But please, remember sometimes the costs and time needed are barriers to this type of travel. For me it's both, expense and time. I have a buddy in CO I could stay with. It's still either $300'ish bucks to fly to him then the lift tickets. Making it a $750 weekend for one person 
Hell the weekend I take my kids riding local costs me nearly a grand, hotel, meals, lift tickets, gas. 
So if one can afford this type of travel that is a great opportunity but many ppl can't afford this type of trip.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> it's all good for you mountain guys. But please, remember sometimes the costs and time needed are barriers to this type of travel. For me it's both, expense and time. I have a buddy in CO I could stay with. It's still either $300'ish bucks to fly to him then the lift tickets. Making it a $750 weekend for one person
> Hell the weekend I take my kids riding local costs me nearly a grand, hotel, meals, lift tickets, gas.
> So if one can afford this type of travel that is a great opportunity but many ppl can't afford this type of trip.


Hey I get it, but you are talking about driving to a local right? I'm saying if you are gonna pack ur shit onto a plane, go thru TSA and fly somewhere from Chicago to shred, why the fuck would you fly to Michigan.....?! I mean flights to Omaha are super cheap and you can go ride Mt Crescent in Council Bluffs......There are plenty of big mountains out here with nearby lodging and cheap lift tickets, all you have to do is get off the plane and drive a little.

I guess I was jabbing at Lamps there.

Also if the OP is solo, hopping a flight is alot more reasonable. 

A long drive alone in the winter to a shit mountain is shit, with your kids I can imagine is a 16 hour barrel of monkeys!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OHare to Houghton

Holly shit they do have flights from OHare :dropjaw:


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Getting on a plane for a 900 ft vertical? Really? That's like the dinky little place in Mass i go to if i don't feel like driving far. I feel sorry for you. Btw my sister lives in Chicago, she told me people snowboard on the dump...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> Getting on a plane for a 900 ft vertical? Really? That's like the dinky little place in Mass i go to if i don't feel like driving far. I feel sorry for you. Btw my sister lives in Chicago, she told me people snowboard on the dump...


Said it before and I"ll say it again...You mountain boys are spoiled. Ride what ya got !!! and this is what we got. 
AND yes I believe this place was built on a landfill They did have a very large order of terrain features delivered and used last year from Arena Snowparks. So give them some credit for making a go of it


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not my Uncles plane but same model. We will not be flying to MtBohemia this winter. Storms and weather are just to unpredictable. So looks like if/when I go it will be an 8hr drive :shrug:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Not my Uncles plane but same model. We will not be flying to MtBohemia this winter. Storms and weather are just to unpredictable. So looks like if/when I go it will be an 8hr drive :shrug:


you'd have to mail ur boards


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say I went to The Rock once.......once. It was terrible but it's the closest hill/dump to Milwaukee so I'm guessing they do OK and a friend of mine who lives near there said they've really updated the facilities the last couple of years


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> you'd have to mail ur boards


na, just put a ski/snowboard rack on it, I'm sure Thule has something that would work for ya...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If you get on an airplane from the midwest to go snowboarding in the midwest, you are doing it wrong.


Being from MI myself, I'd like to defend Mt BoHo! But the truth is,.. I'm with SK all the way on this one!! If'n I get on a plane to go Snowboard? It sure as *hell* isn't going to be for someplace E. of the Rockies! 



snowklinger said:


> you'd have to mail ur boards





vandy16 said:


> na, just put a ski/snowboard rack on it, I'm sure Thule has something that would work for ya...


Mount them parallel on the wings and you'd double your lift capabilities! Make yourself a biplane! :signlol:


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Do Chicago ski clubs do bus trips to Colorado?


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the answers, probably this trip will be half time in boston half in chicago or all of the month in boston, i'll figure it out this week. What about places around boston? Are they better than the ones around chicago?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> Thank you guys for all the answers, probably this trip will be half time in boston half in chicago or all of the month in boston, i'll figure it out this week. What about places around boston? Are they better than the ones around chicago?


Under 3 hours gets you almost all of New Hampshire with a half dozen or so in the ~2000' vertical range. Add another hour or so for most Vermont areas. While they aren't what they have out west there's plenty of good areas to try out, many times better than is around Chicago.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Jota said:


> Thank you guys for all the answers, probably this trip will be half time in boston half in chicago or all of the month in boston, i'll figure it out this week. What about places around boston? Are they better than the ones around chicago?


is this a pure snowboarding trip? 

or are you visiting friends/doing other things and snowboarding on the side?

you're going totally the wrong way for snowboarding...

head west! washington/oregon/california/utah/colorado/wyoming/montana!



> Said it before and I"ll say it again...You mountain boys are spoiled. Ride what ya got !!!


yes, i agree. but it's not like he is asking where to ride locally. he is spending money on plane tickets, hotels, taking time off work/school. you have to admit it's pretty stupid to take a snowboarding trip to _Chicago or Boston..._ if someone gives you a round trip plane ticket to anywhere in the us don't tell me you'd pick somewhere in the midwest.

edit: i should have read the op...


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

Like I sad in the first message of this thread this is not a snowboard trip this is an exchange trip. I'm going there to study and I also wanna ride so, if you guys can say some good mountains not too far from boston it gonna help.
Thx


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota said:


> Like I sad in the first message of this thread this is not a snowboard trip this is an exchange trip. I'm going there to study and I also wanna ride so, if you guys can say some good mountains not too far from boston it gonna help.
> Thx


so you've posted several threads and keep changing where you are staying 1st boston, then this thread chicago, now boston again. 
So you kinda need to make up your mind and why ask for a place near boston when this is titled a Chicago resort.....


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry man, I don't remember the thread about boston can you send me the link?


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Hey I get it, but you are talking about driving to a local right?  I'm saying if you are gonna pack ur shit onto a plane, go thru TSA and fly somewhere from Chicago to shred, why the fuck would you fly to Michigan.....?! I mean flights to Omaha are super cheap and you can go ride Mt Crescent in Council Bluffs......There are plenty of big mountains out here with nearby lodging and cheap lift tickets, all you have to do is get off the plane and drive a little.
> 
> I guess I was jabbing at Lamps there.
> 
> ...


Hey dont diss on Mt Crescent!! That place is the shit!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota you posted this thread: 

06-26-2014, 02:34 PM


Jota said:


> Hey everyone,
> Im planning to go to New york in the period of christmas and i wanna go ride somewhere. Im a real begginer an i'll go with my family. Im thinking in Killington,camelback or hunter mountain, wich one is better? Any other better sugestion? It can't be far from NYC and can't be so expensive.
> P.S:Sorry for my english,i'm brazilian and i'm still studying it.
> Thanks.


Granted one says Christmas one says January and NYC but just above you now said something about being close to Boston. just wondering which is the truth....where you really are staying.....or are you traveling around to all these different cities and want info on riding these different parts of the country cuz you'll be all over the country???


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm only going to boston I decided it this week, I made the questions about so much places (three) because i was choosing , sorry if it bothered you.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota said:


> I'm only going to boston I decided it this week, I made the questions about so much places (three) because i was choosing , sorry if it bothered you.


Well now that everyone knows where you will be they can recommend a nice place for you to ride rather than throwing random trips of west and very small resort in midwest in the fray. 

Now they can give you some solid advice on a nice mountain resort near Boston.


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jota said:


> Yeah, thanks.


NP, hope you enjoy Boston, and the school you'll be attending there. I'm sure members will steer you to a nice resort. Hell offer a beer or two and I'm sure someone in that area may even meet up with you to show you some great runs to take or just take some laps with a forum member and have a great time riding :wavetowel2:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jota said:


> I'm only going to boston I decided it this week, I made the questions about so much places (three) because i was choosing , sorry if it bothered you.


You have to realize,.. as a Newb member, posting questions where the facts seem to keep changing? Especially without any having given a reasonable explanation,.. 

We start thinking about guys like JF, DC, etc. trolling and wasting our time after we've been trying to help a bruthah out! That's all! Don't take offense! Tis the season for Trolls & suspicion! :signlol:

Like Slyder said,.. Now you're in a better position to get more pertinent, helpful answers! Having said that,..? I can't help ya! I Don't know Sqwat about the Boston, east coast region!


----------

